# Brauche DRINGEND 4 Gewinnt!



## Dave1612 (4. Apr 2007)

Hi an alle

Hi,
ich muss 4 gewinnt für meine Software Arbeit schreiben. 
Könnte mir jemand BITTE den Quelltext schicken, ich würde auch dafür zahlen (nur vorher bitte den Preis nennen), da ich davon überhaupt keine Ahnung habe und ändern werde ich den auch, damit man keine Ähnlichkeit sieht!
Ich benutze das Programm Joe und es muss ein Java Applet Quelltext sein.

Danke im voraus, mfG Dave!

_[Edit by Beni: Nach "Aufgaben und Gesuche" verschoben]_


----------



## DP (4. Apr 2007)

wir machen keine hausaufgaben.


----------



## Marco13 (5. Apr 2007)

Wenn du das so sagst, fangen wir mal ganz pragmatisch an. Du meinst, du würdest dafür bezahlen. Nun. Wieviele _Stellen_ könnte dieser €-Betrag haben?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Apr 2007)

Jau, wink mit den Scheinen...


----------



## AlArenal (5. Apr 2007)

"Führ mich zum Schotter"


----------



## Jockel (5. Apr 2007)

@Al:
Aber nur wenn du auch so schön anfängst zu tanzen


----------



## AlArenal (5. Apr 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Al:
> Aber nur wenn du auch so schön anfängst zu tanzen



Warte, ich mal mich eben mit Schuhcreme an...


----------



## Jockel (5. Apr 2007)

Da warte ich doch gerne.


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2007)

Ich hab über die Osterfeiertage Zeit, kommt halt auf den Preis und den Umfang an ...


----------



## Gast (5. Apr 2007)

Also ich machs für null Euro. Wenn genügend Einser davor stehen...


----------



## moormaster (8. Apr 2007)

0,11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110 <- so?


----------



## JAVAn00b (8. Apr 2007)

ich würds auch machen xD

Für:

*Zahl*000

if (Zahl > 0) {
  doProgramming();
}




mußt schon beschreiben wie groß das sein soll. Wie die grafik aussehen soll und so und überhaupt Highscore usw.


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2007)

Und vor allem ob es nur ein Spielfeld sein soll oder ob es auch ne KI als Gegner gibt 

Je nachdem, was man alles so wünscht, wird es aufwendiger und natürlich auch teurer ^^


----------



## The_S (10. Apr 2007)

Ich glaub der findet seinen Thread sowieso nicht wieder, da dieser verschoben wurde  .


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Apr 2007)

Doch, sollte er können. Beiträge von Benutzern werden mit Shadow verschoben.

Nur die Dinger von Spammern landen ohne Möglichkeit des Wiederfindens in einem abgeschlossenen Behälter, wo sie ihre Halbwertzeit überdauern.  :wink:  :lol:


----------

